# فيديوهات تعليمية لبرامج مجانية تساعد في تحليل أداء السفن و تصميمها



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (30 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين

بفضل الله تعالى سجلت المجموعة البحثية لنا فيديوهات تعليمية لبرامج computational fluid mechanics
و التي هي هامة جدا لتحليل أداء السفن و تصميمها المتطور
فنرفق روابط لهذه الفيديوهات التعليمية راجين من الله عز و جل أن يكون فيها من النفع ما يفيد زملائنا و أبنائنا طلاب الهندسة البحرية
معظم البرامج التعليمية مجانية ﻷننا نشجع بقوة كما علمنا ديننا الحنيف البعد عن سرقة البرامج تماما لان الله تعالى طيب لا يقبل الا طيب :لذا فنحن نشجع أبنائنا و وملائنا على تفقد قدرات هذه البرامج المجانية

هذه هي الروابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/447316911/forAllah_ubuntu.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/447127329/forAllah_salome_draw_mesh.zip 
http://rapidshare.com/files/447318945/forAllah_salome_fluid_Tjunction.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/447802327/forAllah_openFoam_introduction.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/447810418/forAllah_drag_openfoam_saturne.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/450544985/forAllah_error_correction_drag_using_code_saturne.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/450545904/FORALLAH_WIGLEY.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/452960081/forAllah_Wind_turbine.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/452961910/forAllah_floating.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/452973096/forAllah_oscillating_box.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/454332432/forAllah_fluid_structure_box.7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/454317745/forAllah_shipfoam_better.7z


​بعض الروابط أيضا مرتبطة ببرنامج Comsol Multiphysics هو ليس مجاني الا أننا نرجح وجوده في كثير من الجامعات و الشركات (المثال اﻵخير غير مكتمل فقط نرفقه لعل الله عز و جل يوفق من هم خير منا لاكماله)
COMSOL EDUCATIONAL VIDEOS


http://rapidshare.com/files/454324860/for_Allah_comsol_drag_tutorial_babies.7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/447166994/for_Allah_PID_part1_good_ISA.swf.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/454361827/for_Allah_comsol_babies_viscous_damping_part1_good.swf.7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/447171222/for_Allah_Comsol_biomedical_model_files.7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/454332530/for_Allah_comsol_hull_not_working.7z

​
حيث أن الشبكات العصبية تستخدم مع هذه البرامج في التصميم و الوصول للحل الامثل لمشاكل تصميم السفن فاننا نرفق فيديوهات تعليمية للشبكات العصبية
http://rapidshare.com/files/448541074/forAllah_ANN_MLP.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/448237405/forAllah_ANN_NGML.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/448520691/forAllah_ANN_example1.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/448343735/forAllah_ANN_example2.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/448456688/forAllah_ANN_example3_parta.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/448360347/forAllah_ANN_example3_partb.7z 
http://rapidshare.com/files/448332585/forallah_ANN_example3_partc.7z 


//**THIS COMING ONE IS VERY IMPORTANT FOR EXAMPLE 3 

http://rapidshare.com/files/449427225/forAllah_ANN_example3_working_now.7z ​للراغبين في قراءة مثال عن كيف يمكن استخدام الشبكات العصبية في تصميم السفن ممكن الوصول للرابطة اﻵتية
/
http://forallahproject.blogspot.com
و التي تضم ابحاث وفق الله تعالى أبنائنا الطلاب لنشرها في مؤتمرات دولية

They have 2 papers published in IEEE Oceans conference in Bremen, Germany 2009 and IEEE GCC Dubai, UAE conference 2011 on the topic.​جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخى على تعبك وجارى تجربه الروابط

كتر خيرك


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (4 أبريل 2011)

هناك موقع وجدته سرق الرسالة التي رفعتها لكم هنا و رافعها كأنهم هما اللي عملوا الفيديوهات
http://www.gamadownload.com/forum/showthread.php?p=184298
هل ممكن أحد يساعدني لنتفادى هذا مستقبلا
الموقع شكله مش محترم كما ينبغبي و هو ناشر موقع المجموعة البحثية لنا كأنها موقعهم!!


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أبريل 2011)

اخى الحبيب هذه مشكله الانترنت .. انا عن نفسى مواضيعى اتسرقت فى اكبر تلات منتدايات هندسيه والله واعلم ب الباقى...

طبعا صعب ان احنا نتلاشى النقل بهذا الشكل ولكن اقول لك كلمه عدد زيارات الموضوع لك خير خير اثبات انك افدت قاعده كبيره من اخوانك واخواتك الطلبه والدارسين والعاملين .. وشكرا لك حبيبى ومش تنسى ان سبحانه وتعالى يجازيك على خير ما تفعله

اخوك ماهر


----------



## mohamed.naval (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير في الدنيا و الاخرة 
وعلى كل ما نتعلمه من حضرتك
وياريت نفضل نتعلم من حضرتك هكذا على طول
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين
بعد إذن حضرتك ممكن انشر هذه الفيديوهات لزميلي على النت و الفيس بوك تحديدا


----------



## raed abudarwish (12 يونيو 2011)

بعد التحيه
الرجاء الافاده حول اسئله واجوبه لامتحانات كبير مهندسين بحريين


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (12 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
أكيد طبعا يمكنكم نشر الفيديوهات كما تحبون
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (12 يونيو 2011)

mohamed.naval قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير في الدنيا و الاخرة
> وعلى كل ما نتعلمه من حضرتك
> وياريت نفضل نتعلم من حضرتك هكذا على طول
> وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين
> بعد إذن حضرتك ممكن انشر هذه الفيديوهات لزميلي على النت و الفيس بوك تحديدا



الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
أكيد طبعا يمكنكم نشر الفيديوهات كما تحبون
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed.naval (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير في الدنيا و الاخرة 
و إن شاء الله نفضل نتعلم من حضرتك على طول لكي نفيد الاسلام و المسلمين و المجتمع كله
و يارريت حضرتك تفضل تعلمنا حتى نقدر ان نستغل المهارات التي نمتلكها و التى وهبنا الله إياها في رفع شأن المسلمين و المجتمع كله


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (15 يونيو 2011)

*فيديوهات تعليمية اضافية اكرمنا بها الله سبحانه و تعالى*

الحمد لله اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين

مرفق فيديوهات تعليمية اضافية كان الله أكرمنا بها تفيد في مجال الهندسة البحرية و الميكانيكية عامة باذن الله تعالى
code_aster Finite element structural analysis software
http://www.multiupload.com/EOHCLH4MSK
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=505672

Fluid structure interaction using openfoam (FSI)

forAllah_icostructfoam_FSI_part1.7z (26.68 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/YN6C2B4YO2
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506216
forAllah_openfoam_extend_FSI_part2.7z (21.79 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/6GKACUHGGF
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506217
forAllah_FSI_part3.7z (25.44 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/JVDIDIBO97
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506218


بعض الملاحظات الهامة :
1.كل ملف مرفوع مرتين :كل رابطين وراء بعض لنفس الملف لكن على موقع مختلف
2.مشكلة نقص الاهتمام: حقيقة نحن نحاول جاهدين في تشجيع أبنائنا الطلاب و زملائنا على استخدام البرامج المجانية كبديل عن البرامج المسروقة الا أن تقابلنا مشكلة كبيرة و هي ان لان البرامج المسروقة تجارية فطبيعي استخدامها يكون أسهل من نظيرتها المجانية (more user friendly) و مع عدم وجود قناعة داخلية لدى الكثيرين بحرمة البرامج المسروقة فان ذلك يدفعهم للاعراض عن البرامج المجانية بل و ان البعض يطالعنا بفتاوي غريب فهناك من يقول أن طالما لا نستخدم البرامج للتربح المادي و طالما هناك مبالغة في اسعارها فان من حقنا سرقتها-منطق غريب و الحمد لله الذي عافنا: اعتقد أنكم ستتفقون معي أنه اذا كان هناك محل لبيع الملابس الفاخرة أو الاطعمة الفاخرة أننا ان سطونا عليه و اكتفينا بأننا سنأكل بأنفسنا الطعام أو نلبس الملابس و لن نبيعهم فان هذا لا يزال يعني أنها سرقة منهي عنها شرعيا: فبرجاء أن تساعدونا بنشر البوستر المرفق كل في محل عمله أو عبر الانترنت حتى نصحح هذه المفاهيم الخاطئة :و لنتذكر أننا كلنا لا نحيا الا لهدف واحد و هو أن ندعو الناس لله سبحانه و تعالى و نبدأ بأنفسنا ندعوهم الى عبادة الله الواحد القهار لذا فينبغي للمسلم أن يكون في سلوكه ايه من ايات الرحمة و الطهارة و العفاف و الاشفاق على عباد الله و أبعد ما يكون عن الحرام حتى يأذن الله برحمته سبحانه و تعالى فيقبلنا ممن يحيي بهم قلوب عباده ان شاء الله فنكون ممن يحبب عباد الله سبحانه و تعالى فيه و في دينه العظيم و رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم: نحن مسئولون عن رؤية العالم كله للاسلام بسلوكنا كمسلمين:اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك و بطاعتك عن معصيتك و بفضلك عمن سواك

3.نسألكم الدعاء:
اسألكم و استحلفكم بالله أن تدعو الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يجعل لي اية يطمئن بها قلبي على ابني المهندس أحمد صابر رحمه الله (http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t266714.html) و أن تكون عونا لي على أن أصفح الصفح الجميل عن كل من أفرطوا في الاساءة اليه و الينا عند موته و تكون لي صبرا و روحا حتى يأذن الله سبحانه و تعالى لنا باللقاء في مستقر رحمته و عنده سبحانه الفرج القريب و لا ينقطع الرجاء فيه أبدا


ملحوظة هامة :اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ع حميد (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (7 يوليو 2011)

*تحديث لروابط الفيديوهات التعليمية*

الحمد لله رب العالمين و صلاة و سلاما على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
حيث ان بعض الروابط للفيديوهات التعليمية قد تكون اصبحت غير صالحة فاننا أعدنا الرفع : كل ملف على رابطين مختلفين : برجاء اخبارنا ان كان أي من الروابط لا يعمل

forAllah_ubuntu.7z (103.28 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/VQCWH1ERQZ

forAllah_drag_saturne_openfoam.7z (103.97 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/3F4KF9QVOK
forAllah_shipfoam_better.7z (107.67 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/TAY2V49KID
forAllah_fluid_structure_box.7z (41.82 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/P6NVFVRLTU
forAllah_CAELinux order_START_WITH_THIS.jpg (56.91 KB) http://www.multiupload.com/L9X87VK2UG
forAllah_oscillating_box.7z (27.73 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/LZEX6THGVD
forAllah_floating.7z (56.85 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/L26BBXC16D
forAllah_Wind_turbine.7z http://www.multiupload.com/LW8L0ZIY7E
forAllah_salome_draw_mesh.7z http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=507041
http://www.multiupload.com/RHMWFUAUE7
FORALLAH_WIGLEY.7z http://www.multiupload.com/3HMEJHZSEF
forAllah_openFoam_introduction.7z http://www.multiupload.com/WHGC8E13X7
forAllah_salome_fluid_Tjunction.7z (90.09 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/KF0L4M4VBQ
يمكن تنزيل الفيديوهات السابقة أيضا كأركايف متعدد اﻷجزاء من الروابط اﻵتية​ Alternatively, the same above links are uploaded at the following links as multivolume archive
readme : http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=534989
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=533394
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=534119
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=534851
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=534988
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=535999
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=536966
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=537448
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=537478
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=537540 
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=537669 
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=537797



The links for ANNs

forAllah_ANN_theory.7z (224.39 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/V1FXNJILMT
forAllah_ANN_example1.7z (123.6 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/8HJXE9S1D7
forAllah_ANN_example2.7z (83.52 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/1WUU1ES7AP
forAllah_ANN_example3_parta.7z (169.78 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/4GFOJ9HQZ1
forAllah_ANN_example3_partb.7z (95.19 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/9624T2D4G5
forallah_ANN_example3_partc.7z (41.95 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/B5F60WI03Q
forAllah_ANN_example3_working_now.7z (137.85 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/PH45YWSU1F

الرابطات اﻵتية كنا أصلا رفعناها حديثا فلم أعد الرفع فلو فيه أي مشكلة برجاء اخبارنا​
The new links for finite element and FSI

code_aster Finite element structural analysis software
http://www.multiupload.com/EOHCLH4MSK
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=505672

Fluid structure interaction using openfoam (FSI)

forAllah_icostructfoam_FSI_part1.7z (26.68 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/YN6C2B4YO2
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506216
forAllah_openfoam_extend_FSI_part2.7z (21.79 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/6GKACUHGGF
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506217
forAllah_FSI_part3.7z (25.44 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/JVDIDIBO97
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506218​ 
ملحوظة هامة :اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا: الا أنه على أي حال فانني انصح الاخوة عند الدخول على المواقع الغير اسلامية أو العلمية البحتة أن يضبطوا على اختيار عدم اظهار الصور مثلا في فايرفوكس
edit-->preference option-->*******--> load images 

(الغاء التعليم على هذا الخيار)automatically is unchecked​مع استخدام فلاش بلوك
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...on/flashblock

نسألكم الدعاء بأن يكرمنا الله فيختم أجالنا بشهادة في سبيله نلقاه بها و هو راض عنا غير خزايا و لا مفتونين اللهم أمين​


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (24 يوليو 2011)

*Caelinux operating system iso file*

*الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
حيث أن الفيديوهات التعليمية تعتمد على نظام تشغيل caelinux و تنزيله من موقع النظام نفسه صعب بعض الشيء لكبر حجم الملف فقد قسمته الى عدة أجزاء و رفعته على الروابط اﻵتية
*forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.001 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/J2L4MSOM9C
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.002 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/ASD4WV5XFW
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.003 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/L7CLHE15BJ
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.004 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/6PE3W2II2R
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.005 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/3DCDR8NCZT
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.006 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/4NANFCU9ON
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.007 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/8KVCTR11A0
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.008 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/B4XMSRZ8EY
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.009 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/I5SVI83XNY
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.010 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/T74AJK218C
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.011 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/AAWWUWEFXE
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.012 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/QXNAD3XFVK
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.013 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/3V53FR04HN
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.014 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/ATXZLYHKTQ
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.015 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/RYNA8V9R7C
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.016 (221 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/XXVAZNKNYU
forAllah_caelinux_iso_mup.7z.017 (128.74 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/6EUOFPAZI3
​*


ملحوظة هامة :اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا: الا أنه على أي حال فانني انصح الاخوة عند الدخول على المواقع الغير اسلامية أو العلمية البحتة أن يضبطوا على اختيار عدم اظهار الصور مثلا في فايرفوكس
**edit-->preference option-->*******--> load images 

(الغاء التعليم على هذا الخيار)automatically is unchecked
*​*مع استخدام فلاش بلوك
** https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...on/flashblock

**نسألكم الدعاء بأن يكرمنا الله فيختم أجالنا بشهادة في سبيله نلقاه بها و هو راض عنا غير خزايا و لا مفتونين اللهم أمين
*​


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (24 يوليو 2011)

*الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين

بعد تنزيل الملف و فكه استخدم أحد البرامج اﻵتية لوضعه على دي في دي *

www.[B]freeisoburner[/B].com​*أو فلاشة
**http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net*​* ثم عند فتح الجهاز اضغط Del (و تختلف من جهاز ﻵخر ربما تكون على جهازك F12 or F1 or F2) و ذلك لضبط boot order بحيث يحمل الجهاز من على الفلاشة أو الدي في دي
*


----------



## ali_alex (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
هناك برنامج يسم elmer وهو multi-
physics simulation

هل هذا البرنامج يفيد مستخدمى بحريه خصوصا وانا اتعلم فى هذه النوعيه من البرامج فعندما يكون لدى بمعرفه اكثر من برنامج يمكننى ان اقرن النتائج مما يؤدى الى تقليل حدوث الخطاء


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (12 أغسطس 2011)

ali_alex قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> هناك برنامج يسم elmer وهو multi-
> physics simulation
> 
> هل هذا البرنامج يفيد مستخدمى بحريه خصوصا وانا اتعلم فى هذه النوعيه من البرامج فعندما يكون لدى بمعرفه اكثر من برنامج يمكننى ان اقرن النتائج مما يؤدى الى تقليل حدوث الخطاء



الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين 

أؤيد أكيد أنه من المفيد جداااا استخدام عدة برامج و مقارنة النتائج :هذه وسيلة للتأكد من صحتها : هو اﻷكثر شيوعا هو استخدام openfoam and code_saturne في تطبيقات بحرية لكن أكيد من حيث المبدأ Elmer ممكن يفيد مهندسين بحرية : فيا ريت ربنا يجزيك خير عندما تتعلم حاجة فيه تعمل لها فيديو تعليمي و تحاول رفعها على الموقع ليفيد زملائك: عن نفسي أضع elmer في خطة البرامج التي أريد تعلمها ﻷنه من البرامج المشهورة :لكن أمامي فترة حتى أصل اليه : ممكن تحاول تعمل عليه مسألة foil و حساب drag له : لكن لا أنصح بالانشغال بتعلمه حتى تنتهي من مشاهدة الفيديوهات الخاصة بأوبن فوم و ساتيرن حتى تتعرف أكثر عن كيفية تعريف المسائل التي تهم المهندسين البحريين في ال CFD


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (29 أغسطس 2011)

*reliability and risk analysis*

الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد و اخوانه اﻷنبياء و المرسلين
أولا كل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة اقتراب حلول عيد الفطر المبارك :نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا و منكم صالح اﻷعمال و أن يتجاوز عما كان منا من تقصير و أن يجعل عيدنا عيدا حقا بتمام رضاه هنا و عونه لنا للثبات على التوبة و الطاعة و البعد عن كل ما لا يرضيه و أن نغتنم كل طرفة عين من أعمارنا للسعي لما فيه عز دينه و هدى و رحمة عباده اللهم آمين

مرفق روابط لفيديوهات تعليمية خاصة بموضوع هام جدا و هو كيفية ادراج عدم اليقين في التصميم (reliability and risk analysis) :الفيديوهات باذن الله توضح كيف يمكن ذلك باستخدام البرامج اﻵتية معا:
openTurns (www.openturns.org), Scilab (www.scilab.org),code_aster under Salome-Meca 2011.1 (http://www.code-aster.org/V2/spip.php?article303), under Caelinux operating system (www.caelinux.org) OR (أو ) Ubuntu operating system (www.ubuntu.com)

كل فيديو ستجدوه باذن الله مرفق على موقعين موقع (multiupload) و موقع mlf.net و حيث أن الموقع اﻷخير لا يقبل الا ملفات صغيره فستجدون أن الملف مرفوع عليه ك multivolume archive (ملف متعدد اﻷجزاء) فبرجاء تنزيل اﻷجزاء المختلفة في فولدر واحد ثم ازالة من أسمائها الامتداد .zip حتى يصبح اخر الاسم الرقم بعد هذا بمجرد النقر على ملف أول جزء سيتم فك الملف باذن الله تعالى

openturns forAllah_edu_OT.7z (241.13 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/PIOSLDOCN1
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=575887
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=576099
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=576326

forAllah_edu_OT_2.7z (41.59 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/OFCAX3YEAZ
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=586739


forAllah_openturns_aster_a.7z (83.11 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/RW11NTMKPB
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=592792
forAllah_openturns_aster_b.7z (118.61 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/ZI1T4KBCH7
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=593355
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=593378
forAllah_openturns_aster_c.7z (132.82 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/QZU0YW1S12
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=593409
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=593510


openturns_scilab_optimization 
forAllah_optimization_openturns_scilab.7z (421.26 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/7UMLILWTIO

http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=610610
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=611232
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=612004
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=612143
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=612187
​



ملحوظة هامة :اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا: الا أنه على أي حال فانني انصح الاخوة عند الدخول على المواقع الغير اسلامية أو العلمية البحتة أن يضبطوا على اختيار عدم اظهار الصور مثلا في فايرفوكس
edit-->preference option-->*******--> load images
(الغاء التعليم على هذا الخيار)automatically is unchecked
مع استخدام فلاش بلوك
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...on/flashblock

نسأل الله عز وجل أن يتقبل هذا العمل خالصل لوجه الكريم و ألا يجعل لسواه فيه شيئا أبدا
نسألكم الدعاء أن بأن يكرمنا الله فيختم أجالنا بشهادة في سبيله نلقاه بها و هو راض عنا غير خزايا و لا مفتونين اللهم أمين
تأكيد :: هذا واحد من مجموعة فيديوهات أكرمنا الله بتوفيقه لنا أن نجهزها فلكي تفهمها تحتاج على اﻷقل لتكون اطلعت على أولها لتتعرف على نظام تشغيل كالينكس caelinux
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256017.html
http://www.cfd-online.com/Forums/openfoam/82674-caelinux-discretizer-front-end-openfoam.html
http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/ed...ware-can-used-advanced-boat-design-37407.html


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
كان هذا الموضوع من المواضيع المثبتة فهل ممكن أن اعرف لماذا تم الغاء هذا التثبيت؟
الفكرة ان في رأي -المبني على استخدام الكثير من المهندسين في انحاء العالم لهذه البرامج في أعمالهم و دراساتهم العليا- أن تعلم هذه البرامج أمر هام جدا يفتقده المهندسون العرب كما أننا نود التشجيع على مكافحة البرامج المسروقة المنتشرة بيننا و التي لا يبارك الله فيها و أكبر دليل على ذلك ما نحن فيه من التخلف مقارنة بباقي اﻷمم مع وجود أحدث البرامج المسروقة تحت ايدينا لكننا لا ننتفع بها و لو مقدار ذرة و لا زلنا تابعين


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا الاخ الفاضل ...( شهيد ) اقدر كل تعبك والله يباركلك وان شاء الله يعم الخير لديك انت واسرتك الكريمه.

ازاله الموضوع من التثبيت لانه اخد فتره لابأس بها من وقت وتعدت الشهر .. فأن من حق اداره الملتقى ازاله الموضوع من التثبيت .. واتاحه فرصه الى اعضاء اخريين لديهم ايضا مواضعهم الجيده والمفيده ..ولى كلام معك عبر رساله خاصه


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Eng-Maher قال:


> اولا الاخ الفاضل ...( شهيد ) اقدر كل تعبك والله يباركلك وان شاء الله يعم الخير لديك انت واسرتك الكريمه.
> 
> ازاله الموضوع من التثبيت لانه اخد فتره لابأس بها من وقت وتعدت الشهر .. فأن من حق اداره الملتقى ازاله الموضوع من التثبيت .. واتاحه فرصه الى اعضاء اخريين لديهم ايضا مواضعهم الجيده والمفيده ..ولى كلام معك عبر رساله خاصه



الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين 
جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد و هو رد مقنع جدا بالنسبة لي 
المشكلة فقط يمكن هو أنني لم أجد أحد انتبه ﻷهمية الموضوع خلال فترة التثبيت فيمكن كنت اطمع ان تمتد الفترة قليلا حتى ينتبه و لو البعض ﻷهميته 
هي فعلا المشكلة اننا عندنا البرامج المسروقة منتشرة ببشاعة و لا أحد يشعر بحرمانية و خطأ هذا و تظهر فتاوي غريبة في هذا المجال و كنت أوضحت رأيي فيها كمهندس من قبل و هو رأي يتفق عليه المهندسين من كافة الانتماءات الدينية و العقائدية في شتى بقاع اﻷرض ﻷنه أمر اخلاقي
لكن طبعا لو غاب الجانب اﻷخلاقي و العنصر الروحاني هذا طبيعي لما أحد يقارن برنامج مثل أوبن فوم أو أستر بنظائرهم الكراكد مثل فلوينت أو أنسيس أو كومسول طبعا حيلاقي الفرق في صالح الكراكيد و حتى يقذف الله في القلوب مدى خطأ الاعتداء و استخدام البرامج المسروقة طبيعي لا أحد سيجد صبر لتعلم البرامج اﻷصعب مثل أوبن فوم و استر مع انه لو تعلمها سيستفاد عدة أمور
1. أولا المجهود الزيادة الذي سيبذله ابتغاء مرضات الله و حرصا على الحلال أكييييييد ربنا سبحانه و تعالى سيجزيه عنه مزيد من التوفيق و التيسير و يفتح عليه بأفكار جديدة و الله أتكلم من خبرة و أوقن بذلك تماما
2. easy comes easy goes الانسان لما بيشعر أنه وصل لشيء بالساهل بيبقى هين عنده مهما كانت قيمته لكن لما بيصل له بصعوبة بيكون أكثر حرص عليه و أشد حماسا لحسن استغلاله و الاستفادة منه و استثماره و تعليمه لخلق الله 
3. قديما قالوا ليس مهم حل المسألة و انما المهم القوة التي نكتسبها في حل المسألة :فعلا المجهود الزيادة سيضيف الى شخصية المتعلم صلابة ستفيده في حياته و أبحاثه عامة
يمكن فقط كنت اشعر بالغيرة الشديدة حين وجدت المهندسين في الغرب استفادوا من الفيديوهات بينما المهندسين العرب الذين هم أهلي و أبنائي لم يستفيدوا منها لكن في النهاية انما بلوغ الغاية على الله و لا نملك لمن نحب سوى الدعاء و محاولة المساعدة و بعد ذلك نصبر و نحتسب 
إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ


مرة أخرى جزاكم الله على ردكم و اهتمامكم أعظم فضله و رحمته و هداه في الدنيا و اﻵخرة و بارك لكم و اسعد قلبكم بما يسعد به قلوب أحبابه


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لردك اخى الفاضل .... ويالايت اتعرف على حضرتك ونخلى الرسائل الخاصه امتداد لاحياء واظهار منتدانا البحرى بشكل راقى جدا ويكون بمثابه مرجع الى المهندسيين البحريين اجمهم ... ساعدنى بأفكارك ونتواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصه.
وهذا رد على المشاركه 20


----------



## abueed (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجهلك ذخرا لهذه الامة.....كل الاحترام لامثالك


----------



## basil20088 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (30 سبتمبر 2011)

basil20088 قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل


الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء
حضرتك أكيد تقصد الروابط الموجودة بصفحة 1 من هذه المشاركة و بالفعل ستجد أن بصفحة 2 تم تحديثها و هي كلها تعمل و الحمد لله و هذا التحديث تم من فترة و نتابع كونها لا زالت تعمل و تحققت من هذا لتوي اﻵن


----------



## امبيليكا (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع )))


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*reliability and risk analysis-continued*

الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد و اخوانه اﻷنبياء و المرسلين
الفيديوهات المرفق توضح كيف يمكن ربط code_aster and scilab to openTurns لكن بدون wrapper هذا أسهل باذن الله
نسألكم الدعاء ان يكرمني الله بشهادة في سبيله

forAllah_sciwrap.7z (50.88 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/43MCAQFIYY
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201110/1318374348forAllah_sciwrap.7z.html

forAllah_aster_openturns_no_wrapper_direct.7z (197.53 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/JOKI703O8U
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/...lah_aster_openturns_no_wrapper_direct.7z.html​

ملحوظة هامة :اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا: الا أنه على أي حال فانني انصح عند الدخول على المواقع الغير اسلامية أو العلمية البحتة أن يضبطوا على اختيار عدم اظهار الصور مثلا في فايرفوكس
edit-->preference option-->*******--> load images
(الغاء التعليم على هذا الخيار)automatically is unchecked
مع استخدام فلاش بلوك
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...on/flashblock

نسألكم الدعاء بأن يكرمنا الله فيختم أجالنا بشهادة في سبيله نلقاه بها و هو راض عنا غير خزايا و لا مفتونين اللهم أمين
تأكيد :: هذا واحد من مجموعة فيديوهات أكرمنا الله بتوفيقه لنا أن نجهزها فلكي تفهمها تحتاج على اﻷقل لتكون اطلعت على أولها لتتعرف على نظام تشغيل كالينكس caelinux
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256017.html
http://www.cfd-online.com/Forums/openfoam/82674-caelinux-discretizer-front-end-openfoam.html
http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/ed...ware-can-used-advanced-boat-design-37407.html ​


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*CFD based robust ship hull shape optimization*

الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد و اخوانه اﻷنبياء و المرسلين
مرفق الجزء اﻷول من سلسلة فيديوهات تعليمية توضح كيف يمكن استخدام برامج سايلاب و أوبن فوم و أوبن ترنز للوصول للهال اﻷمثل (شكل الهال اﻷمثل)
robust hull shape optimization
برجاء الانتباه ان الفيديوهات تعليمية و أنه للاستخدام في تطبيق عملي واقعي نحتاج اضافة قيود للتحقق من امكانية التنفيذ العملي للشكل الناتج بسهولة


forAllah_ship_optimization.7z (290.87 MB) http://www.multiupload.com/QRPKQ2UKH2
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201110/1318455588forAllah_ship_optimization.7z.html​نسألكم الدعاء بأن يمن الله علي بشهادة في سبيله
ملحوظة هامة :اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا: الا أنه على أي حال فانني انصح عند الدخول على المواقع الغير اسلامية أو العلمية البحتة أن يضبطوا على اختيار عدم اظهار الصور مثلا في فايرفوكس
edit-->preference option-->*******--> load images
(الغاء التعليم على هذا الخيار)automatically is unchecked
مع استخدام فلاش بلوك
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...on/flashblock

نسألكم الدعاء بأن يكرمنا الله فيختم أجالنا بشهادة في سبيله نلقاه بها و هو راض عنا غير خزايا و لا مفتونين اللهم أمين
تأكيد :: هذا واحد من مجموعة فيديوهات أكرمنا الله بتوفيقه لنا أن نجهزها فلكي تفهمها تحتاج على اﻷقل لتكون اطلعت على أولها لتتعرف على نظام تشغيل كالينكس caelinux
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256017.html
http://www.cfd-online.com/Forums/openfoam/82674-caelinux-discretizer-front-end-openfoam.html
http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/ed...ware-can-used-advanced-boat-design-37407.html ​

​


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على الاضافه والمتابعه فهذا يجعل الموضوع اكثر ثراء وشكرا ..لتعب حضرتك


----------



## Al Omda (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شغل جامد وياريت تستمر واتمني لك التوفيقومزيد من التطور


----------



## janyour (17 نوفمبر 2011)

روابط comsol لا تعمل


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (17 نوفمبر 2011)

janyour قال:


> روابط comsol لا تعمل



بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله والانبياء أجمعين
حاضر سأحاول تحديث الروابط في خلال الاسبوعين القادمين بمشيئة الله :جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## janyour (22 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا في الإنتظارجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (22 نوفمبر 2011)

janyour قال:


> أنا في الإنتظارجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اخوانه اﻷنبياء أجمعين

*for_Allah_Comsol_biomedical_model_files.7z* (36.06 MB)http://www.multiupload.com/UH27UW8DGQ*for_Allah_comsol_babies_viscous damping part1_good.swf.7z* (144.44 MB)http://www.multiupload.com/9AE372SIF7*for_Allah_comsol_drag_tutorial_babies.7z* (39.75 MB)http://www.multiupload.com/WEDPS8YJWV*for_Allah_comsol_PID_part1_good_ISA.swf.7z* (81.98 MB)http://www.multiupload.com/NB83MKA1WO*for_Allah_comsol_hull_not_working.7z* (47.49 MB)http://www.multiupload.com/XPYQA8B1VC


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذا تحديث لروابط فيديوهات كومسول:لا تنسونا من دعائكم :اسألوا الله سبحانه أن يكرمنا بالشهادة في سبيله*



شهيدا في سبيل الله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اخوانه اﻷنبياء أجمعين
> هذا تحديث لروابط فيديوهات كومسول:لا تنسونا من دعائكم :اسألوا الله سبحانه أن يكرمنا بالشهادة في سبيله
> *for_allah_comsol_biomedical_model_files.7z* (36.06 mb)http://www.multiupload.com/uh27uw8dgq
> 
> ...


الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## janyour (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## duosrl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الصحة والعافية *


----------



## janyour (4 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد أن أعرف إذا كانت الفيديوهات من دون صوت وما هو البرنامج الأمثل لقراءتها


----------



## alaa ghallab (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر خاص للدكتوره ج وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (7 مارس 2012)

*تحديث للروابط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اخوانه اﻷنبياء أجمعين
هذا تحديث لفيديوهات التعليمية لبرامج مجانية تعمل على اﻷوبونتو. يا ريت لو ادارة الملتقى مشكورة تجعل هذا التحديث أول الموضوع. تأكيد كما قلت سابقا اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا: الا أنه على أي حال فانني انصح عند الدخول على المواقع الغير اسلامية أو العلمية البحتة أن يضبطوا على اختيار عدم اظهار الصور مثلا في فايرفوكس
edit-->preference option-->content--> load images
(الغاء التعليم على هذا الخيار)automatically is unchecked
مع استخدام فلاش بلوك
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...on/flashblock

و أخيرا اود ان اعتذر بشدة عن تأخري في رفع هذا التحديث و تقصيري في حق هذا المنتدى الا انني ارجو ان تلتمسوا لي بعض العذر حيث ان منذ موت ابني أحمد رحمه الله و هناك ميل للعزلة و شيء من انعدام الحماس و المشقة الشديدة في كل شيء يزداد يوما بعد يوم: 
*هكذا أبناءنا يمزق اﻷموات منهم قلوبنا بفراقهم و يمزق اﻷحياء منهم قلوبنا بقسوتهم و عدم اكتراثهم بنا و جحودهم*
​

تم تعديل المشاركات والروابط ... ب الموضوع الذى يحمل المشاركه 41#
وذلك بناء على طلب الدكتور صاحب الموضوع 
وشكرا 
مشرف القسم البحرى

​


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (20 مارس 2012)

*رجاء عاجل من المهندس ماهر برجاء استبدال الروابط في المشاركة السابقة بهذه لان الروابط السابقة لو حد ض*

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و الانبياء جميعا
رجاء عاجل من المهندس ماهر برجاء استبدال الروابط في المشاركة السابقة بهذه لان الروابط السابقة لو حد ضغط على بعضها بالغلط حيمسح الملفات و قد عانيت كثيرا حتى رفعتها

File Uploaded: forAllah_ubuntu.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330673940forAllah_ubuntu.7z.html

File Uploaded: forAllah_salome_fluid_Tjunction.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330677560forAllah_salome_fluid_Tjunction.7z.html


File Uploaded: forAllah_openFoam_introduction.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330682121forAllah_openFoam_introduction.7z.html


File Uploaded: forAllah_drag_openfoam_saturne.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330691566forAllah_drag_openfoam_saturne.7z.html

File Uploaded: FORALLAH_WIGLEY.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330698463FORALLAH_WIGLEY.7z.html

File Uploaded: forAllah_salome_draw_mesh.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330784800forAllah_salome_draw_mesh.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_Wind_turbine.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330784800forAllah_Wind_turbine.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_floating.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330784800forAllah_floating.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_oscillating_box.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330784800forAllah_oscillating_box.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_fluid_structure_box.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330784800forAllah_fluid_structure_box.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_shipfoam_better.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330798120forAllah_shipfoam_better.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_openfoam_extend_FSI_part2.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330866247forAllah_openfoam_extend_FSI_part2.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_icostructfoam_FSI_part1.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330866247forAllah_icostructfoam_FSI_part1.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_Code_Aster_edu_part1.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330866247forAllah_Code_Aster_edu_part1.7z.html





File Uploaded: forAllah_drag_saturne_openfoam.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330866247forAllah_drag_saturne_openfoam.7z.html




File Uploaded: forAllah_edu_OT.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330934767forAllah_edu_OT.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_edu_OT_2.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330945356forAllah_edu_OT_2.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_openturns_aster_b.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330946966forAllah_openturns_aster_b.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_openturns_aster_c.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330957966forAllah_openturns_aster_c.7z.html




File Uploaded: forAllah_openturns_aster_a.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330965600forAllah_openturns_aster_a.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_optimization_openturns_scilab.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330972568forAllah_optimization_openturns_scilab.7z.html




File Uploaded: forAllah_aster_openturns_no_wrapper_direct.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/...lah_aster_openturns_no_wrapper_direct.7z.html




File Uploaded: forAllah_openturns_install.ogv.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1331052588forAllah_openturns_install.ogv.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_FSI_part3.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1331052588forAllah_FSI_part3.7z.html

File Uploaded: forAllah_ship_optimization.7z
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1331057110forAllah_ship_optimization.7z.html​


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مارس 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .... الى صاحب الموضوع ... الف الف شكر على تعبك ... بس من فضلك حدد لى المشاركات التى ممكن انا اعدلها او امسحها لكى لا اغلط فى شىء .. وان شاء الله سأقوم بتعير ما طلبت .. ارجوا الرد سريعا كى احافظ على جهدك ...
بارك الله فيكى .

وشكرا 

مهندس / ماهر مشرف القسم


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (26 مارس 2012)

Eng-Maher قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .... الى صاحب الموضوع ... الف الف شكر على تعبك ... بس من فضلك حدد لى المشاركات التى ممكن انا اعدلها او امسحها لكى لا اغلط فى شىء .. وان شاء الله سأقوم بتعير ما طلبت .. ارجوا الرد سريعا كى احافظ على جهدك ...
> بارك الله فيكى .
> 
> وشكرا
> ...



الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و الانبياء أجمعين
استبدال الروابط الموجودة بمشاركة 40 بالتي رفعتها في مشاركة 41
جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مارس 2012)

تم مسح الروابط المطلوبه .... ان وجد شىء اخر برجاء ابلاغى وشكرا الف شكر


----------



## Eng- haitham (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## سفير بحر (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور :28:


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (14 أبريل 2012)

*اخر تحديث للروابط*

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و الانبياء جميعا
تحديث اخر للروابط لان بعضها تم مسحه بالفعل: كنت رفعتهم من قبل لكن وجدت المشاركة غير مدرجة لذا اعيدهم

File Uploaded: forAllah_ubuntu.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330673940forAllah_ubuntu.7z.html

File Uploaded: forAllah_salome_fluid_Tjunction.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330677560forAllah_salome_fluid_Tjunction.7z.html


File Uploaded: forAllah_openFoam_introduction.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330682121forAllah_openFoam_introduction.7z.html


File Uploaded: forAllah_drag_openfoam_saturne.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330691566forAllah_drag_openfoam_saturne.7z.html

File Uploaded: FORALLAH_WIGLEY.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330698463FORALLAH_WIGLEY.7z.html


File Uploaded: forAllah_Code_aster_salome_saturne.7z
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1332863476forAllah_Code_aster_salome_saturne.7z.html

File Uploaded: forAllah_openfoam_examples.7z
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1332872986forAllah_openfoam_examples.7z.html




File Uploaded: forAllah_edu_OT.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330934767forAllah_edu_OT.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_edu_OT_2.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330945356forAllah_edu_OT_2.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_openturns_aster_b.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330946966forAllah_openturns_aster_b.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_openturns_aster_c.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330957966forAllah_openturns_aster_c.7z.html




File Uploaded: forAllah_openturns_aster_a.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330965600forAllah_openturns_aster_a.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_optimization_openturns_scilab.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1330972568forAllah_optimization_openturns_scilab.7z.html




File Uploaded: forAllah_aster_openturns_no_wrapper_direct.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/...lah_aster_openturns_no_wrapper_direct.7z.html




File Uploaded: forAllah_openturns_install.ogv.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1331052588forAllah_openturns_install.ogv.7z.html



File Uploaded: forAllah_FSI_part3.7z


http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1331052588forAllah_FSI_part3.7z.html

File Uploaded: forAllah_ship_optimization.7z
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1331057110forAllah_ship_optimization.7z.html

​


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (14 أبريل 2012)

شهيدا في سبيل الله قال:


> بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و الانبياء جميعا
> تحديث اخر للروابط لان بعضها تم مسحه بالفعل: كنت رفعتهم من قبل لكن وجدت المشاركة غير مدرجة لذا اعيدهم
> 
> File Uploaded: forAllah_ubuntu.7z
> ...



أود التأكيد على ان زيارة هذه المواقع تكون بعدم السماح للصور للظهور و استخدام فلاش بلوك تجنبا للاعلانات الغير محترمة التي تظهر عادة في مواقع الشير


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (3 يونيو 2012)

*الاحترام*



فتوكة دلوعة قال:


> Thankssssssssss <3





​بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و الانبياء جميعا

لو سمحتم من لا يستطيع حتى اختيار اسم محترم كمستخدم و يعتبر الامر تهريج :يا ريت تمنعه ادارة المنتدي من الرد و المشاركة: اعتبر ردهم اهانة و استهزاء بنا 
و واضح انهم فعلا عمالين يطردوا من المنتدى :فيا ريت من اﻷول من واضح انه ينوي ان يحذو أو يسلك بغير احترام يطرد من البداية:شيء مهين


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (11 يونيو 2012)

فتاة دلووعة قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية



​بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و الانبياء جميعا

لو سمحتم من لا يستطيع حتى اختيار اسم محترم كمستخدم و يعتبر الامر تهريج :يا ريت تمنعه ادارة المنتدي من الرد و المشاركة: اعتبر ردهم اهانة و استهزاء بنا 
و واضح انهم فعلا عمالين يطردوا من المنتدى :فيا ريت من اﻷول من واضح انه ينوي ان يحذو أو يسلك بغير احترام يطرد من البداية:شيء مهين


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عوض عبدالجابر (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع جدا رائع ومجهود اروع


----------

